# Favicon Feedback



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2016)

If you have Wood Barter bookmarked on your bookmark bar or elsehwere, where the favicon shows, is it showing for you or do you just get the generic bookmark image? For those that may not know what a favicon is, it's an icon for your favorites folder and bar. Here is the WB favicon showing on my bookmark bar where the green arrow points...





And 3 radio stations I listen to that do not have a favicon enabled and their bookmark icon is just a generic page icon . . .





If you don't have WB bookmarked please do not vote. I need to know who it is working for and who it isn't. Please let me know what device and browser you use. For example a device is a iphone, android, laptop or PC etc. A browser is like Chrome, Firefox, Internet Explorer, Safari or Opera etc.

Poll Closed


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 27, 2016)

Mine is not. Using firefox on a windows based pc. I acually had an upgrade, and after that it was gone. I will check tomorrow on my chrome.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 27, 2016)

Nope... I'm running SlimBrowser on a Windows machine for default, it runs on the IE Browser Engine.

Tried it on Internet Explorer, Microsoft Edge, Comodo Dragon. Don't know where my Firefox went, somehow disappeared when I upgraded Windows. 

Not showing in the Address Bar, or on the Favorites Bar.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 27, 2016)

Chrome browser on a Win 7 PC and a Win 10 PC and neither of them show the Favicon. Also not showing on My phone, Chrome on Android


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 27, 2016)

Nope. IE v11, Desktop, Windows 8.1. WB loaded to Favorites Bar. Chuck


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Not showing in the Address Bar, or on the Favorites Bar.



It has to show something if you added it. Whether or not it is the generic page or the "W" favicon it will show something - you do realize that? 

You may be saying that the "W" is not showing even though you have bookmarked the site - is that it?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2016)

Okay guys I am going to make an adjustment and everyone can refresh their page. You may have to clear your cache/cookies. It might take a day or two to be visible they say.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 27, 2016)

The favicon is not showing in the address bar, nor in the favorites bar, nor in the quick fill bar on SlimBrowser... only the generic icons show. Same holds true in the other browsers as well, nothing but generic icons in the address bar or favorites bar .

Considering you only have 1 vote saying it's working thus far, you might want to have that individual clear Temporary Internet Files and check again. It appears your favicon is not working on either the IE or Mozilla Browser Engine, in multiple browsers running on each, and given Marc's statement that it disappeared on his browser after an update, I'd guess temporary internet files were cleared in his update. If in fact that's on your computer, it could be calling it from your web folder. I've seen stranger things happen.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> The favicon is not showing in the address bar, nor in the favorites bar, nor in the quick fill bar on SlimBrowser... only the generic icons show. Same holds true in the other browsers as well, nothing but generic icons in the address bar or favorites bar .
> 
> Considering you only have 1 vote saying it's working thus far, you might want to have that individual clear Temporary Internet Files and check again. It appears your favicon is not working on either the IE or Mozilla Browser Engine, in multiple browsers running on each, and given Marc's statement that it disappeared on his browser after an update, I'd guess temporary internet files were cleared in his update. If in fact that's on your computer, it could be calling it from your web folder. I've seen stranger things happen.



You may have missed post #7.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 28, 2016)

Yep, it popped up while I was typing post 8, and I've now cleared Browser History, Cache, Temporary Internet Files, Cookies, and rechecked, and you still got problems dude. Pain in the a$$ when something as simple as a favicon refuses to work. Been down that road. Good luck with it!


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 28, 2016)

Now you got it working! Favicon popped up everywhere in SlimBrowser.

Likewise now seeing it in IE and Comodo Dragon.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 28, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Now you got it working! Favicon popped up everywhere in SlimBrowser.
> 
> Likewise now seeing it in IE and Comodo Dragon.


Like I said - maybe you keep missing post #7 where I said it can take some time. It can take a while I guess it's like propagation on a smaller scale.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 28, 2016)

No, I didn't miss your comment in post 7, nor have I ever experienced a magical 2 day delay in a favicon popping up on a browser after clearing cache, and temporary internet files, using CCleaner. The delay is typically experienced while the browser overwrites cached paged files. When you dump everything using CCleaner, the favicon typically pops up right away.


There are a number of solutions found here as well... http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2208933/how-do-i-force-a-favicon-refresh

One or two of which provide code you can execute on the site to force refresh of the cached file on viewers' computers. While they're not guaranteed to work in all browsers, they may help. Renaming the Favicon file is typically the easiest method, as the browser sees the new filename and rewrites it to cache.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 28, 2016)

It shows on my pc using Firefox...and also my android phone using Boat browser....

edit....it also shows on my android tablet on the browser tab.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks Rocky I am familiar with both your linked site and the suggestions found there. It's a well known site for Admins.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 28, 2016)

My Favicon is standing tall, of course I mostly use my desktop.....


----------



## Kevin (Mar 28, 2016)

I been playing around with different designs. Don't worry the one I have up now will be gone tonight or sooner whenever I have time to make another one - it sucks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 28, 2016)

Not bookmarked, since I always have a tab open. But I noticed a new logo in the tab today.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 28, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I been playing around with different designs. Don't worry the one I have up now will be gone tonight or sooner whenever I have time to make another one - it sucks.



I like the W from the logo...simple and the same...


----------



## Kevin (Mar 28, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> I like the W from the logo...simple and the same...



Me too but with all the different mobile devices a site really needs more than one. It's complicated - nothing like it was just a short time ago. I designed one for each of the various devices apple/droid/pc/mac but haven't implemented them yet. Try to get time tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 28, 2016)

Today it works!!!!! Chuck


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 28, 2016)

Damn cell phones made web design way too aggravatin! Was bad enough when you had to make a page work in IE, FireFox, whatever, and make it compliant over numerous versions, both current and defunct stuff that no one was supporting any longer, then they go and throw cell phones and tablets in the mix too boot! I don't have enough hair left for all that.


----------



## Schroedc (May 22, 2016)

@Kevin - Way cool that the Favicon on my tabs in Chrome now shows I have an alert!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 22, 2016)

It shows up on my phone. Boat browser!


----------



## ripjack13 (May 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (May 22, 2016)

Simple little add-on. I wasn't even looking for it I just stumbled across it while looking for something totally different. When I read what it did I thought HUH? Automatic updates with Favicon and tab alerts? Download!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

